# Nremt studying



## krave (May 15, 2012)

I will be taking the nremt test pretty soon and will be studying everything again but was curious if anyone that has taken the test can give me a headsup on anything inperticular that I should give a little extra time studying   

Thanks Gary


----------



## Melmd (May 15, 2012)

krave said:


> I will be taking the nremt test pretty soon and will be studying everything again but was curious if anyone that has taken the test can give me a headsup on anything inperticular that I should give a little extra time studying
> 
> Thanks Gary



Know your CPR very well! Good luck!


----------



## Medic Tim (May 15, 2012)

krave said:


> I will be taking the nremt test pretty soon and will be studying everything again but was curious if anyone that has taken the test can give me a headsup on anything inperticular that I should give a little extra time studying
> 
> Thanks Gary



 There will be questions where all the answers are right but it wants the "most" right answer. What comes first, second, etc.

So know your assessments and the skill sheets.


----------



## Impulse (May 16, 2012)

Glasgow Coma Scale, this site helped me practice. I had two GCS questions.

Edit, need 5 posts to add a link.


----------



## Impulse (May 16, 2012)

Here it is.

http://www.sporcle.com/games/txsling/glasgow_coma_scale_for_cases


----------



## nwhitney (May 16, 2012)

krave said:


> I will be taking the nremt test pretty soon and will be studying everything again but was curious if anyone that has taken the test can give me a headsup on anything inperticular that I should give a little extra time studying
> 
> Thanks Gary



I used www.emtb.com  Pretty good site with sample tests.  

The test is different for everyone.  I had a lot of OB/GYN and respiratory questions while a friend of mine had many burn and cardiac questions.  So instead of focusing on any one area in particular you need to be competent with all areas.  

As someone else already said sometimes all the answers are right you just need to choose the "most" right.  The opposite can be true as well sometimes all the answers are wrong just look for the "least" wrong answer.  Don't over think the questions just stick to the skill sheets and you should be fine.  Watch for qualifiers such as: "always, never, & except".
Good Luck.


----------



## RemoveTheFear (May 23, 2012)

We used Fisdap at school, a web based tool for scheduling and logging clinical hours. It also has some study tools, and a test similar to the NREMT (which we had to take and pass as part of the curriculum). Supposedly if you can pass the Fisdap test there is something like a 90%+ chance you will pass the NREMT.

Anyways, Fisdap has a document that gives hints and suggestions on how to succeed on their test. I found it helpful with the NREMT and has to do with how questions are worded. I feel a big part of success with the NREMT, besides the knowledge and application of said knowledge, is what the question is asking and getting into the NREMT mindset in regards to questions.

Below are the key points I got out of the how to succeed document. Some NREMT questions may not end in exactly the same wordage, but should be close enough that the tips below will help.

You should..... Questions that end in “You should” are asking you to apply knowledge and take care of patient as you would in the field. In other words, select the best treatment option available from the choices given. If you have trouble picking the best answer because more than one option seems “right,” imagine that there is a “next,” “first, “best” or “most importantly” at the end of this type of question. So imagine it says: “You should next,” or “You should most importantly,” or “You should first.”

You should suspect..... Questions that end in “You should suspect” are asking you to think about the underlying problem or conditions that might fit the situation or symptoms described in the stem of the question. This should be your top differential diagnosis. If you have trouble selecting between two answers that seem correct, think of the condition that is the most life-threatening or might kill the patient first that is still plausible based on the stem of the question.Suspecting the most dangerous condition means that you will discover and treat problems that might really harm your patient before you move on to other more routine problems.

Remember that the most life-threatening problem may NOT always be that which is the most likely possibility. For example: A female patient who has abdominal pain is more likely to have menstrual pains; but, in EMS, we must suspect she may be having an ectopic pregnancy (a life threatening condition that, if missed, could lead to her death).

The most likely cause is.... Questions that end in “The most likely cause” are asking you to think about the most probable cause or condition based on the symptoms. In this type of question you are NOT necessarily being asked about what might be the worst possible problem, but rather the most likely. Try to think of it as more of an odds question—with the symptoms or signs given, 9 times out of 10 the odds say the patient will have the problem(s) listed

Source: How_to_succeed_on_a_Fidap_exam_2_-1.pdf


----------

